# Mario and Luigi - Bowsers Inside Story



## Ash (Sep 13, 2009)

So, I've been seeing alot of hype for the new Mario and luigi game for the Nintendo DS. So I decided to head on over to YouTube and search a trailer for it.

About after watching the video, I said to myself:

"Do some of the FA members work at Nintendo? Because this looks strangely close to Vore "

Although I dont think Nintendo in anyway created this game to relate to vore, I do believe they just gave us Artwork for the next 5 years 

I've added the link at the bottom. What do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy5vAzLCQlg


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Nintendo? Vore? Never.

(Yoshi and Kirby)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope that part will be better than the second part (compared to the first part).

Nonetheless, that game will be awesome.

By the way, wasn't there vore in the first part and the second part too?
The part where Cackletta swallows Mario and Luigi with Bowser's body in the final battle and the part where you play through the innards of a _giant_ pink _dinosaur._


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

WAIT JUST A FUCKING SECOND

DO WE GET TO PLAY AS BOWSER?

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS



Kuekuatsheu said:


> By the way, wasn't there vore in the first part and the second part too?
> The part where Cackletta swallows Mario and Luigi with Bowser's body in the final battle and the part where you play through the innards of a _giant_ pink _dinosaur._



Yep.  You've gotten eaten in every game so far.


----------



## Ash (Sep 13, 2009)

Really now? *Runs to GameStop*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> WAIT JUST A FUCKING SECOND
> 
> DO WE GET TO PLAY AS BOWSER?
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS


FUCKING YES!


Ash said:


> Really now? *Runs to GameStop*


Yep, it's nothing new to them.



I still need to wait till October :<
I don't need 5 more translations, facking frenchmen and Italians <_<


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 13, 2009)

All I can think about is the innuendo surrounding Luigi and Mario both being inside Bowser at the same time.  What is wrong with you Japan, for that matter, What's wrong with me?!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 13, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> All I can think about is the innuendo surrounding Luigi and Mario both being inside Bowser at the same time.  What is wrong with you Japan, for that matter, What's wrong with me?!




Ugh...just, ugh.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 13, 2009)

yknow there was a site i came cross once where you can exchange the games you have for other games people are trading. sorta like gamestop but free? i wanna try to find it again just so i can request this game.

i just gotta find al my games >_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 13, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I still need to wait till October :<
> I don't need 5 more translations, facking frenchmen and Italians <_<


 Teehee.


Dementiality said:


> All I can think about is the innuendo surrounding Luigi and Mario both being inside Bowser at the same time. What is wrong with you Japan, for that matter, What's wrong with me?!


 Go away, You terrible person!


----------



## Dayken (Sep 13, 2009)

So far I've been hearing that it's pretty good, as in "we're sorry that Partners in Time ever happened" good.

So, I'm pretty much sold.



Dementiality said:


> All I can think about is the innuendo surrounding Luigi and Mario both being inside Bowser at the same time.  What is wrong with you Japan, for that matter, What's wrong with me?!



People like you are why I'm ashamed of posting on this forum.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> DO WE GET TO PLAY AS BOWSER?


Paper Mario 2, Super Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi Super star saga.. not the first game david.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> Paper Mario 2, Super Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi Super star saga.. not the first game david.


 + Snes Mario Rpg


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> *Paper Mario 2, Super Paper Mario*, Mario & Luigi Super star saga.. not the first game david.



Wait, where do you get eaten in those 2?


----------



## Aurali (Sep 13, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Wait, where do you get eaten in those 2?


... I think FAF borked. That's not the part I posted.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> ... I think FAF borked. That's not the part I posted.



Heh, happens :3


Fun fact: One item(not sure) makes Mario/Luigi grow to sumo-size, does that mean Nintendo shoves a fat fetish into the player's face? :-?

Oh and Eli, I can't remember where you're playing Bowser in M&L: SSS.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> Paper Mario 2, Super Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi Super star saga.. not the first game david.



Didn't say that it was. :V  I've only played the first Paper Mario so I wouldn't know about the other ones, but how the fuck do you forget to list Super Mario RPG

Also, you didn't get to play as Bowser in the first Mario and Luigi.  I'm mostly just excited for getting to play as him in this series.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Didn't say that it was. :V  I've only played the first Paper Mario so I wouldn't know about the other ones, but how the fuck do you forget to list Super Mario RPG
> 
> Also, you didn't get to play as Bowser in the first Mario and Luigi.  I'm mostly just excited for getting to play as him in this series.


My mind is shot today... I switched Super star and RPG in my head somehow...
BRB an_heroing


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> BRB an_heroing



Best day ever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> BRB an_heroing


 Lovely idea.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Meeeeeh.

Wake me when they make a sequel proper to Super Mario RPG. This brand of silliness isn't really winning me over. Though I guess maybe I'm one of the only ones.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Meeeeeh.
> 
> Wake me when they make a sequel proper to Super Mario RPG. This brand of silliness isn't really winning me over. Though I guess maybe I'm one of the only ones.



Mario was never meant to be totally serious. Only Square (Mario RPG's maker) could pull off a serious mario game.


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 13, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ugh...just, ugh.





Perverted Impact said:


> Go away, You terrible person!





Dayken said:


> People like you are why I'm ashamed of posting on this forum.



Okay, Okay!

 I apologize for saying such a crude thing, especially about a game that's rated so everyone can play it.

It looks fun from what I've seen of the demo video.  It might be worth a try!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> Mario was never meant to be totally serious. Only Square (Mario RPG's maker) could pull off a serious mario game.



I realize that, but perhaps I wasn't particularly clear about what I meant by that particular brand of silliness - It (the recent Mario and Luigi series) feels more like a children's picture book than anything. It seems like they're trying too hard for it to be quirky and it just becomes somewhat overbearing.

Mario RPG was even pretty silly for the most part, though it did have a serious plot. This... ... This is just... Hell, the original three Mario games had more serious and less tacky plots than this. x__X And as of late, far better gameplay.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I realize that, but perhaps I wasn't particularly clear about what I meant by that particular brand of silliness - It (the recent Mario and Luigi series) feels more like a children's picture book than anything. It seems like they're trying too hard for it to be quirky and it just becomes somewhat overbearing.
> 
> Mario RPG was even pretty silly for the most part, though it did have a serious plot. This... ... This is just... Hell, the original three Mario games had more serious and less tacky plots than this. x__X And as of late, far better gameplay.



I'm not taking this game seriously. I'm just gonna wait for the new super mario bros on the wii. for a good new mario game.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Eli said:


> I'm not taking this game seriously. I'm just gonna wait for the new super mario bros on the wii. for a good new mario game.



Yeah, that's my plan, too. Bowser's Inside Story is just too kooky for me.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

Id buy it. Hell yeah I wanna be the Koopa King!  Of course, Im not exactly an artist with the DS Touch Screen. 

I actually heard somewhere that somewhere theyre thinking of releasing Super mario RPG on DS..... but I think its just a rumor.

I played that game for SNES when i was little and it was the very first game I beat, so I have fond memories of it.  Specially watchin my sis own Culex with the Red Essence.


----------



## Ash (Sep 15, 2009)

To be honest, Who is? I'm like a 5 year old with the DS touch screen :\

(Kind of the reason I failed so badly at Phantom of the Hourglass..)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2009)

Ash said:


> To be honest, Who is?



Faber Castel draws all of his porn with DS homebrew.


----------



## kaoru (Sep 15, 2009)

hmm... so far this game's been receiving nothing but positive reviews on game sites the world over. 

and judging by that video, as well as the general good word going around about it, M&L: BIS looks like it would be a real blast to play.  can't wait to pick my copy up!


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 15, 2009)

I had the first two portable mario rpgs, I am definetly getting this one!
I just wish amazon would ship it faster... I hate waiting...


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 16, 2009)

Meh it doesn't look too bad, I did like the other mario rpg games though I never did get to finish one...my gameboy advabce dissappeared when I finally got a copy of one ;_;


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 16, 2009)

*LOL @ LUCKY SHROOM*


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 16, 2009)

There's probably a vore like level for every game centered towards kids right off the bottom of my head I'm remembering ape escape...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> There's probably a vore like level for every game centered towards kids right off the bottom of my head I'm remembering ape escape...



In Gears of War 2 you get eaten by a giant worm and have to navigate through its stomach and intestines to reach its hearts, and then chainsaw through its arteries to kill it and escape.

Shit was so cash.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 18, 2009)

When I first heard about it, I was like "We get vore AND inflation?!" XD I'm so getting this game.


----------



## oneiroly (Sep 19, 2009)

not a vore fan, but I just finished it last night and loved it, the ending made me cry

I still love superstar saga the most though, I kept hoping to myself that they would bring back splash bros


----------

